# Short notice Blackmoor Sunday 30th November



## richart (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone fancy joining me, Smiffy and PNWokingham for a game tomorrow at Blackmoor ? Meeting at 10.45 for 11.30 tee off.

Course is in stunning condition, and well worth Â£25 green fee. Downside is who you will have to play with. Serious golfers need not apply.


----------



## badger57 (Nov 29, 2014)

yes


----------



## richart (Nov 29, 2014)

badger57 said:



			yes    

Click to expand...

 Good man.:thup: We will meet in the lounge upstairs for a bacon roll. You can get the code to get in from the Pro shop. Smiffy might be in there buying new irons.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 29, 2014)

Damn! Missed it...


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 29, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Damn! Missed it...
		
Click to expand...

Bloody long drive Geezer


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 29, 2014)

richart said:



			Good man.:thup: We will meet in the lounge upstairs for a bacon roll. You can get the code to get in from the Pro shop. Smiffy might be in there buying new irons.

Click to expand...

Shhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Bloody long drive Geezer
		
Click to expand...

I'm in head office all week Rob...


----------



## User20205 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Damn! Missed it...
		
Click to expand...

Lucky escape if you ask me


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2014)

It would have been like going out on a Sunday with your great grandfather and his mates - lucky escape as said by TheRod


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2014)

Help the Aged day out ?


----------



## richart (Nov 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Help the Aged day out ?
		
Click to expand...

 I might qualify to play in the 'youngsters' team.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2014)

Richard and I were the perfect partnership. I think it's safe to say we "Liver & Bacon'd"
Won 5&3.
Sorry Paul & Dave


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Richard and I were the perfect partnership. I think it's safe to say we "Liver & Bacon'd"
Won 5&3.
Sorry Paul & Dave


Click to expand...

 Speak for yourself. I am not sorry at all. Slasher deserved a good stuffing, though I do feel a little sorry for Dave.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Richard and I were the perfect partnership. I think it's safe to say we "Liver & Bacon'd"
Won 5&3.
Sorry Paul & Dave


Click to expand...

Well played Smiffy especially carrying Rich as normal :rofl:. I assume the change of clubs really helped


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Speak for yourself. I am not sorry at all. Slasher deserved a good stuffing, though I do feel a little sorry for Dave.
		
Click to expand...

The oldies turned us over right and proper today! Has to happen sometimes - after the prior two drubbings they thoroughly deserved it - Rich played very well - well under handicap and any trouble and in comes Uncle Knobby - the birdie on 9 etc!! I reckon a better ball score from the Old Folk would have been very respectable! Good fun


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			The oldies turned us over right and proper today! Has to happen sometimes - after the prior two drubbings they thoroughly deserved it - Rich played very well - well under handicap and any trouble and in comes Uncle Knobby - the birdie on 9 etc!! I reckon a better ball score from the Old Folk would have been very respectable! Good fun
		
Click to expand...

Did Smiffy need a wood to reach the 9th green?


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Did Smiffy need a wood to reach the 9th green?  

Click to expand...

 He did take a bit more club than the rest of us.

Slasher hit his Sunday best down the 4th, but some old fogey managed to put one just passed him.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well played Smiffy especially carrying Rich as normal :rofl:. I assume the change of clubs really helped
		
Click to expand...

Haven't got them yet Homer. But I've seen the future


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2014)

richart said:



			He did take a bit more club than the rest of us.

Click to expand...

Just the one club more Rich. And wasn't I pin high, where you were a little bit shorter???
Lovely birdie wasn't it???


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 1, 2014)

I was gonna say what did i miss but looks like it was me!!! PNW what happened???! Did the oldies gang up on you?


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2014)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			I was gonna say what did i miss but looks like it was me!!! PNW what happened???! Did the oldies gang up on you? 

Click to expand...

 You were not missed Craig. Well not by Rob and me !!

Paul was a broken man. I almost felt sorry for him when Rob rolled home the winning putt on the 15th. His little face looked so forlorn. Then I remembered him dancing round the green when he beat us before, and we gave him some almighty stick.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2014)

richart said:



			He did take a bit more club than the rest of us.

Slasher hit his Sunday best down the 4th, but some old fogey managed to put one just passed him. 

Click to expand...

But when he put his Sunday best down the 4th which hole was he actually supposed to be playingâ€¦...


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			But when he put his Sunday best down the 4th which hole was he actually supposed to be playingâ€¦...

Click to expand...

 He did very nearly visit the 4th fairway again when he was playing 16.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 1, 2014)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			I was gonna say what did i miss but looks like it was me!!! PNW what happened???! Did the oldies gang up on you? 

Click to expand...

Craig - you were sorely missed although Dave did a grand job standing in. We just got stuffed on the day - they were probably only 1 or 2 over better ball - they holed a few puts, up and downs from all over the place - Smiffy was a bowl of smugness after his birdie and several other holes - Rich was steady Eddie for a change and if he messed up Konbby stepped in - they have had their one win in 3 so rest-up ready to inflict the knife at Cooden to take the series!


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 1, 2014)

richart said:



			He did very nearly visit the 4th fairway again when he was playing 16.

Click to expand...

I was a broken man at that stage!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2014)

Don't word Paul, I'll suggest that Andy and me take them on at RCP on Monday.

We'll 'put them to the sword'


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Don't word Paul, I'll suggest that Andy and me take them on at RCP on Monday.

We'll 'put them to the sword'  

Click to expand...

 Brave talk from the youngsters. You both of scratch, so that is 8 shots for me and 10 for Rob.:whoo:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2014)

richart said:



			Brave talk from the youngsters. You both of scratch, so that is 8 shots for me and 10 for Rob.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Bring it on you old farts


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2014)

Errr, I've seen the draw, done by my pet guppy and you'd do well to beat them at RCP. cos you'll be quite some distance apart!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2014)

Can we see the draw ?!


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 1, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Don't word Paul, I'll suggest that Andy and me take them on at RCP on Monday.

We'll 'put them to the sword'  

Click to expand...

Do it Gordon - Rich also reminded me about their recent victory against us at Hayling - and wouldn't shut up about out driving you. Spare no mercy - the silver pound is getting too vocal!!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can we see the draw ?!
		
Click to expand...

I still waiting for some of the bribe money to come in Phil but the provisional draw looks a bit like ( groups not in tee order)

Chrisd
Mattd
Oddsocks
Merv79

Badger
Liverpoolphil
Wookie
Cookielad

MashleyR7
Ian - Mashleys dad
Oxfordcomma
TheRod

Smiffy
Pieman
Richart 
Swingalot

BlueinMunich 
Blundell
Rob2
Drive4show 

I will sort out timings as some guys are helping with money collecting and cards etc


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I still waiting for some of the bribe money to come in Phil but the provisional draw looks a bit like ( groups not in tee order)

Chrisd
Mattd
Oddsocks
Merv79

Badger
Liverpoolphil
Wookie
Cookielad

MashleyR7
Ian - Mashleys dad
Oxfordcomma
TheRod

Smiffy
Pieman
Richart 
Swingalot

BlueinMunich 
Blundell
Rob2
Drive4show 

I will sort out timings as some guys are helping with money collecting and cards etc
		
Click to expand...

 Talk about a short straw.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			Smiffy was a bowl of smugness after his birdie and several other holes
		
Click to expand...

You're not talking about the wonderful "up and down" to save par on the 1st are you Paul?
Or the superb par at the 2nd?
You've mentioned the birdie so it couldn't be that.
Maybe it was the up and down again at 11 you're going on about?
Or the marvelous two putt from three putt range at the 12th to secure the half?
I know. It's the two putt from off the green at the 14th isn't it?
No? Well it must have been the fantastic up and down again to roll in the winning putt on 15.
To be honest, I'd forgotten all about them by the time I'd got home.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You're not talking about the wonderful "up and down" to save par on the 1st are you Paul?
Or the superb par at the 2nd?
You've mentioned the birdie so it couldn't be that.
Maybe it was the up and down again at 11 you're going on about?
Or the marvelous two putt from three putt range at the 12th to secure the half?
I know. It's the two putt from off the green at the 14th isn't it?
No? Well it must have been the fantastic up and down again to roll in the winning putt on 15.
To be honest, I'd forgotten all about them by the time I'd got home.


Click to expand...

Brilliant Smiffy, sat here with a cup of tea chuckling to myself


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Brilliant Smiffy, sat here with a cup of tea chuckling to myself  

Click to expand...

I don't know why.
You're next


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I don't know why.
You're next


Click to expand...

I had a little bit of a tickly cough......not sure I'm going to be fit enough to drive to Kent...............


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			Do it Gordon - Rich also reminded me about their recent victory against us at Hayling - and wouldn't shut up about out driving you. Spare no mercy - the silver pound is getting too vocal!!
		
Click to expand...

 That is not exactly what I said is it Slasher ? Gordon has promised to give up the game if I out drove him, and he is still playing.


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Brilliant Smiffy, sat here with a cup of tea chuckling to myself  

Click to expand...

 Don't want to burst your baloon partner, but you missed the putt on 11, and made me two putt for a winning par.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Don't want to burst your baloon partner, but you missed the putt on 11, and made me two putt for a winning par.

Click to expand...

I was wondering if you'd notice that


----------

